# ANUNCIO: Banner ganador para Fiestas Patrias



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jan va a poner el lema...Peruvian independence day o algo así...justo debajo de la bandera.


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

Ahora que observo bien, opino que mejor cambien la bandera por otra con el escudo y que se vea real, esta bandera mas parece digital :sleepy: y da mal aspecto al hermoso banner! Acabo de ver el banner de Colombia y me parece muy bueno, y sobre todo con una bandera en su asta, muy real. Espero que a pesar del poco tiempo que queda puedan arreglar eso.

Y un detalle mas, al lado de la catedral de Iquitos a quedado un hueco negro, tapenlo con algo! =O


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

edited


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Gran Banner, Feliz 28 de Julio. Viva El Perú!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

